# Which Career Has All These?



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Average pay... like, $30,000 to $60,000 a year. Stable. Doesn't have the person working for over 40 hours a week. Doesn't require more than an Associate's degree. (or equivalent) And doesn't involve business traveling.



Just wondering. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

h ttp://ww w.onetonline.or g/

Is an awesome website for job research


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Khys said:


> h ttp://ww w.onetonline.or g/
> 
> Is an awesome website for job research


Hey thanks!  I totally took their quiz on which career is the right fit... They say I'm a very artistic person, so I should pick an artistic career.

Huh. Alright.  Thanks again!


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

Administrative assistant?


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

paralegal maybe?


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Massage therapist. Medical or vet technician.


----------

